# OG Paint Mead Crusader



## MOTOmike (Sep 22, 2012)

This morning I just picked up this beautiful original paint Mead Crusader bike in Chicago.  This bike looks to be very complete and original.  The only items thing I can tell are missing are the front fender mud flap, and this bike actually had an electric taillight (anybody have one?).  The second photo shows the rear fender where the taillight attaches (my fingers are pointing to the holes).  The grips are old but may have been replaced somewhere along the way.....I'm not sure.  The single tube tires on this bike feel like they are filled with cement.  The tires were manufactured by Universal Tire Co.  On the side of the tires it says ELIZABETHTOWN (could these be English tires?).  Also on the side of the tires it says:  28"    The front hub is a blackout New Departure WL hub.  The rear hub is a New Departure Model C hub.        

The serial number on this bike is:  B 23869     

There seem to be very few Mead Crusader photos online.  One of the best cache of Mead Crusader photos I found are on this site that seems to be based in Europe (as the text can be read in English and Polish).  The link to this site is:     http://zabytkowemotocykleirowery.pl/moto_bike_crusade_before_renovation/en         When you get to this site, scroll down to where it says Smith Motor Wheel - Mead (Crusader) and there are many photos.  My bike looks to be an exact match with the bike on this website.

With the info I provided, does anyone have a guess as to what year this was made?  1929?, 1930 maybe?
Also, if anyone has the tail light that came with this bike (as can be seen in one photo of the above link), please let me know.

Mike


----------



## jpromo (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow, beautiful bike.

Concerning the tires, I think those are modern solid-core repops. They won't ride comfy but they'll ride and won't go flat!


----------



## chitown (Sep 22, 2012)

Mike,

Beautiful bike!

I think late 20's early 30's sounds right. I would say either Schwinn or Westfield built.


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 22, 2012)

Based on the round shoulder of the tank, I'm thinkin 33/34


----------



## Waterland (Sep 22, 2012)

1933 or earlier due to the fact that the model c hub was only produced from 1927 to 1933.  I agree that it is most likely early 30's and not late 20's.


----------



## sam (Sep 23, 2012)

sure looks like an English Williams chainring---does it have the williams stamp on the back ---it would be a cross lookin stamp.If so it can be dated.


----------



## miller32 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Great find.....*

You've got a beautiful Mead.  

The below link is one I found a while back. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?16803-Mead-Find


----------



## MOTOmike (Sep 23, 2012)

*Chainring*



sam said:


> sure looks like an English Williams chainring---does it have the williams stamp on the back ---it would be a cross lookin stamp.If so it can be dated.




When you say the Williams stamp is on the back of the chainring do you mean the "left" side? 
I'll check the chainring out tomorrow morning.

Mike


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 24, 2012)

Mike,
You might pop that crank out and find a date stamp right on it. AS-XX or M-XX,
Ivo


----------

